# Post if you got signal on TP11 w/ 103B tonight



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Everyone who got a signal post.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

I have the Z E R O racing thoughts


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am getting 80 now on TP11. I was getting 95 the other day on TP11.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Someone just reported signal on TP12 so post um if ya got um.


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

86 on transponder 11, had to let it sit on signal meters for about 30secs before it showed up!!!!!!


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

98 here on 11


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

96 about 5 min ago now zip,nadda,big fat 0.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

88 on TP11.....NorthEast Tennessee


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Getting 87 on TP #11, had 94 the other day.


----------



## s_m (May 26, 2007)

97 on TP11.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

97 on TP11


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

After I adjusted my dish the other day(had 80% on TP 11) today I have 99% Northeast Oklahoma


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

I have 96 on TP 11 here in Louisville, KY.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

87 on TP 11


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

85 on TP 11


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

76 here had 0 5 minutes ago


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

98 for me


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

TP 11 is BACK, Got a 95


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

91 on tp11


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

89-92


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Getting 85 now....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

96 on TP11 in Seattle.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

81 ans 82 here on TP11


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

97 on TP11 103b in Cleveland


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

96 in Portland.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

TP 11 is 92 in Phoenix, AZ


----------



## SilverScout (Apr 6, 2007)

94 in Madison WI


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

H20=96
HR20 = 97
Other HR20 = 98

do I hear 99?


----------



## mws90 (Sep 15, 2007)

got 92 in s.w ohio


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

96 in Elizabeth (SE of Denver)


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

95 in Detroit


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

98 on xp11, Crescent City


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

96 in memphis


----------



## ehamilton (Jun 8, 2007)

only 52 in san diego - you guys are scaring me


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

98 in South Florida.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

TP11 94 here in Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## lolaker99 (Dec 29, 2006)

98 in Little Rock


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

96 on Tuner 1 & 2 in eastern panhandle of West Virgninia


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

72 here


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

96 in HOTlanta...


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

94 on TP11 in Medford, OR


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

96 in south florida


----------



## JAG72 (Aug 7, 2007)

98 in Central Ohio


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

89...on 11


----------



## mrhighnotes (Aug 14, 2007)

95 in DFW TX


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

89 on both tuners in Austin, Texas


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

81 here


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Sixto said:


> 72 here


Sixto, you may need to have your dish adjusted. I have 97 on it and I am sure I am not that many miles away from your location on the Island!


----------



## birdman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

96 on TP11 here


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Showing 95/93 here in Vacaville, CA


----------



## DufferEA (Aug 29, 2006)

94 in Reno


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

RobertE said:


> 97 on TP11 103b in Cleveland


I'll bet you did your own setup


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

75 in Los Angeles


----------



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

95 in Houston


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

97 on TP11 in Indy.


----------



## tboan02 (Dec 29, 2006)

I've got 96 on TP11 both tuners are they getting reday to light the fires and kick the tires with some new HD channels boy oh boy do I hope so...... JOYGASM


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

I am glad I finally got to see it myself......I was starting to wonder if all you guys are psychopaths.


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

96 in North Alabama.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

wonder why I see 0 on my H20? and 89 on my HR 20?


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 16, 2006)

75 in MN...


----------



## Tigerman73 (Dec 1, 2006)

97 just north of Montgomery, AL


----------



## dwk78 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tuner 1 = 93 on TP 11
Tuner 2 = 94 on TP 11

In middle Tennessee


----------



## water1 (Oct 31, 2006)

96 on 11 in Traverse City, MI.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

90's across the board...


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

90 on TP 11 here in Omaha. Nothing else from the other TP's.


----------



## shugo77 (Apr 13, 2007)

95 in east Alabama


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

95 right now about 60 miles west of Austin.


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Now 96 in Mid Michigan


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

cforrest said:


> Sixto, you may need to have your dish adjusted. I have 97 on it and I am sure I am not that many miles away from your location on the Island!


Agree. Yep, started a thread on it today.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

LarryW said:


> 95 in Houston


Ditto just up the road in College Station.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

96 in central OHIO


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

TP11:

88 on tuner 1 (one time I got an 85 reading)
88 on tuner 2

HR20 in Atlanta (Bring the HD on!)


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

It's funny watching the signal move from 97 to 98, back to 97, then to 96 and back up. Hopefully this is the start of the HD. I also just went to 0 and back to 98. Fine tune that bird D*!


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

92 in CT.


----------



## TivoNut (Aug 16, 2006)

96 in VA.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

95 in Ole Virginie


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

garoo said:


> wonder why I see 0 on my H20? and 89 on my HR 20?


Do you have a B- band converter installed on your H20? Possibly could be faulty if installed, may try a reboot.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

I just checked my HR20-100 in the bedroom (it is on another dish from my 700 in the living room) and the signal is 60/18 with dropouts...Looks like I will be call DTV to have the dish realigned


----------



## uclavic (Sep 8, 2007)

80 in Chandler, AZ


----------



## rangers1 (Feb 9, 2007)

97 in fort lauderdale


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

94 in Bangor, ME


----------



## Spyfy (May 13, 2004)

95 here in Bowling Green KY


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

95 in Texas


----------



## DanHo (Jun 14, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> Everyone who got a signal post.


I am getting 96 currently on transponder 11


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

I am getting a 95 in Huntington WV


----------



## silo610 (Sep 5, 2007)

97 in Tampa


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> I'll bet you did your own setup


Yep, and several hundred others in/around Cleveland.


----------



## jpsawyer (Sep 22, 2006)

92 on TP 11


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> Do you have a B- band converter installed on your H20? Possibly could be faulty if installed, may try a reboot.


I just installed a new one after I saw zero on T11 and it still shows 0...  I'll try a reset


----------



## Moeman (May 16, 2007)

95 in Seattle


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

rangers1 said:


> 97 in fort lauderdale


97? Wow, im only getting 23 right now. im ppines.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

87 In North Carolina with clouds and drizzle.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

95 in chicago


----------



## sadude39 (Jul 25, 2007)

74-75 here in San Antonio


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

97 in Des Moines


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

80 on TP 11 in Memphis, TN area


----------



## JMartinko (Dec 16, 2006)

76 on TP 11 here in Boulder Colorado


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

since this is an active thread (post every 2 secs it seems like!) has anyone else noticed any issues with their Standard HD channels (70's channels) lately? Just a few nights ago i noticed breakup on hbo, espn, espn 2, uhd, etc, and got a new box but something tells me it's not on my end but on D* while they are dicking around with HD settings.

Sorry to hijack the thread, i had a signal of 97 a few nights ago on 103! at work right now or i'd contribute instead of hijacking


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

96, Long Island, NY


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

89 NY


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

98 in Chicago burbs


----------



## lowgolfer (Dec 8, 2006)

34 in NW MN


----------



## Auraxr (May 26, 2007)

94 in Oklahoma


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

91 in Central WI


----------



## Shad (May 29, 2007)

97 Arkansas Ozarks........


----------



## 70xbr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

86 here...


----------



## m0ondoggy (Sep 11, 2007)

93 in WV TP11


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

96 in Lancaster, PA.


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

89 in NJ


----------



## HDTV1080p (Feb 15, 2007)

96 in SW Michigan


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Tuner 1 & 2 both at 95

Blaine, Washington


----------



## UCLABru1ns (Sep 7, 2007)

87 here in Los Angeles.


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

95 here where Tennessee, Kentucky and Virginia come together.


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

TP-11 83 at 11:01 Est, SW Florida
Signal strength: Tuner 1 83%
Signal Strength: Tuner 2 86%


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

71 in heavy rain here in upstate south carolina


----------



## buckeyeb (Feb 18, 2007)

96 in PA, is this the beginning????


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

98 in SE Minnesota.


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

95 on transponder 11. Rest are 0's.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

97 Buffalo,ny


----------



## skasap (Jan 23, 2006)

95 in Fort Lauderdale


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

98 on tuner 1 and 99 on tuner 2 in Tampa!!!!!

if only I could somehow get Big10 Football in HD tomorrow!!!


----------



## tonymus (Dec 26, 2006)

94 Just north of Hartford CT.


----------



## HD-DVR Fan (Jan 19, 2007)

96 in northern Indiana


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

skasap said:


> 95 in Fort Lauderdale


95 in Ontario, Ohio identical to the other day.


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

99 Miami, FL


----------



## quadmandan97 (Feb 8, 2007)

95 here in Akron Ohio


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 19, 2006)

88 in Jersey


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

85 in S Jersey with some clouds and rain.


----------



## ray e (Sep 2, 2007)

95 - 96 light rain in ct.


----------



## DGF9600 (Jun 4, 2007)

71 in West Chicago Suburbs , but it is something.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

76 in southern NY


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

89 in So. Cal


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

91 in Birmingham (and I don't think I'm fine tuned that well!).


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

95 on TP11


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

96 on TP11, both tuners.


----------



## JJEZ96 (Apr 21, 2007)

81 in Houston, I had 85 the other day.

JJ


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

98 Yorkville, Illinois


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm at about 60 on TP11. I'm worried I'm missed aligned or something.


----------



## gleytch (Aug 26, 2007)

90 is Southeast Kansas


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

91 in Bowie, Maryland. Light rain.


----------



## x1hdtv (May 23, 2007)

95 103a my local spotbeam
95 103b TP 11
Aurora, CO


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

TP 11= 89

in SE Washington State.


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

81-83 Helena, MT or as some in other threads said... the boonies...


----------



## kpurney (Sep 15, 2007)

95 on TP11, both tuners in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> I'm at about 60 on TP11. I'm worried I'm missed aligned or something.


Probably good enough for a picture but I would definitely realign


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

0 here in Nor Cal. Do I need to have my dish realigned or anything or is this normal?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

dogs31 said:


> 0 here in Nor Cal. Do I need to have my dish realigned or anything or is this normal?


Make sure your B-band converter is installed and then do a reboot, if still zero either faulty b-band converter or you need an alignment badly


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

88 on TP11 Tuner 1
91 on TP11 Tuner 2

In Syracuse, NY


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

95 in Dallas


----------



## emrmc (Jul 4, 2007)

88 in NE PA


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

75 in Ogden, UT. Is this the typical signal strength I can expect when all is said and done or will it go up? That's not a very good signal!


----------



## BSHERRIS (Dec 11, 2006)

Got twin 95s on 103b, TP 11 in Northport, Long Island, NY


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

A solid 97 in Louisville, KY


----------



## RichM (Apr 15, 2007)

Binghamton, NY

94 on TP11, both tuners.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> 0 here in Nor Cal. Do I need to have my dish realigned or anything or is this normal?


Try using the "signal meters" - select satellite 103(b) and Transponder 11...that's the only way I can see a signal on TP 11...be sure to turn the volume down because the sound sucks :lol:


----------



## R.I Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

93 on TP11 here in Rhode Island.

Edit: Now it is 94


----------



## stevegs1 (Jan 19, 2004)

92 In Forest Park,IL


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

95 - Wichita, KS

First time for any signal on the "B" side....

On the "A" side I have:
1=94, 3=55, 5=86, other wise they are NA or "0"


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 6, 2007)

95 in Eau Claire,WI


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

73, but my dish is messed up. Used to be all 90's, now it's all over the place. Need an adjustment. Ah, that's better...I mean, the dish that is...


----------



## dothdewman (Feb 26, 2007)

99 here in baton rouge , louisiana


----------



## emrmc (Jul 4, 2007)

88 in NE PA


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

rising
@ 100 Buffalo,NY


----------



## John Buckingham (Sep 15, 2006)

69 in Atlanta....ouch!!!


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

garoo said:


> Try using the "signal meters" - select satellite 103(b) and Transponder 11...that's the only way I can see a signal on TP 11...be sure to turn the volume down because the sound sucks :lol:


Still no signal


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow....it's a late night at D* tonight... 

Wonder why....


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

87 here in Baltimore with rain


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

syphix said:


> Wow....it's a late night at D* tonight...
> 
> Wonder why....


maybe they'll flip the switch :icon_hroc


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

103b TP11 97 on both tuners, south middle TN


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

dogs31 said:


> Still no signal


 You do have bbc's connected to your HR-20, right?


----------



## Rojma (Jan 6, 2004)

96 on 11/103(b) in Orando, FL


----------



## ejensen1 (Sep 15, 2007)

I got 85 here in N Cal. Nothing on 12


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Still no signal in Nor Cal. Still 0. Maybe since I'm still a new customer, they hadn't gotten to me yet. And I have an H20 and an HR20. THX for your help anyhow.


----------



## renen (Jul 16, 2007)

100 in Miami, Florida


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

92 in Bellevue, WA


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is a good one - 

Central Mississippi - 97 on tuner 2 only, 0 on tuner 1

I unplug the cable going into to tuner 1 - now I have a signal of 97 on both tuners.
...queue the music to Twilight Zone...

I swap my cables and now I have 97 on tuner 1, 0 on tuner 2. Sounds like a BBC issue. But why would I show a signal on both tuners with only one cable plugged in? And this only happens on 103(b).

(No SWM here...)


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

I think it's confirmed. Everyone has a signal on 11. Now just give me my HD.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

65 on Long Island


----------



## ejensen1 (Sep 15, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Still no signal in Nor Cal. Still 0. Maybe since I'm still a new customer, they hadn't gotten to me yet. And I have an H20 and an HR20. THX for your help anyhow.


Did you install your BBC?


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

91 on TP11


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

97 in W. NC, down from 100 the other day, but we have heavy cloud cover to night...


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

ejensen1 said:


> Did you install your BBC?


Yes and I get the Searching for Satellite message. But still no signal. I guess maybe D* hasn't gotten to their new customers yet. I will check on this in the morning. THX for your help.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

96 in New Orleans


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

96


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

82 Montrose, CO


----------



## sinkercas (Aug 31, 2007)

86 Tuner 1 / 86 Tuner 2 Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

97 in WA with SWM5 (no BBC).


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

91 the other night WITH cloud cover
86 tonight WITH NO cloud cover

Weird...I'm in the Bay Area btw...


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

A low 78 here on TP 11 on 103(b) in Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## lowgolfer (Dec 8, 2006)

I have 35 on tuner 1 and 0 on tuner 2 on TP 11


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

95 on both tuners in Stockton, CA


----------



## B A Doe (Jul 10, 2007)

I have 65 in Mid-Michigan, and am getting a little nervous about that number.


----------



## philandjd (Jan 2, 2007)

96 in the U.P. of Michigan


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

95 on 103B TP 11 right now in RI area


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Got 91 on 103b, TP11 just before the CE (@ 10:45pm) yesterday, 9/14.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Just rechecked - signal on TP11 is now 95/96 - +10 or more from earlier.


----------



## FredB. (Mar 6, 2007)

96 on tp11 103b


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Yes and I get the Searching for Satellite message. But still no signal. I guess maybe D* hasn't gotten to their new customers yet. I will check on this in the morning. THX for your help.


It has NOTHING to do with getting to their new customers. Either you're a customer or your not.  You may need to restart. Do you get 0 on both tuners? Maybe one of your BBCs is bad.


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

95 on both tuners NE of Austin, TX.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

84-tuner 1, 83 tuner 2, in Eastern Connecticut, heavily forested.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

88 in Denver... "Professional" install.


----------



## HD-DVR Fan (Jan 19, 2007)

SFjr said:


> Here is a good one -
> 
> Central Mississippi - 97 on tuner 2 only, 0 on tuner 1
> 
> ...


I am experiencing exactly the same thing.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

84 tuner 1, 83 tuner 2, Eastern Connecticut, heavily forested.


----------



## wishfull1 (Nov 22, 2005)

95 here near Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

HD-DVR Fan said:


> I am experiencing exactly the same thing.


I went ahead and ordered a couple of BBCs. The failure rate on these things makes me queasy.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

85 in central IL


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

85 in Frederick, MD (Washington DC DMA)

Of course, I have no idea what any of this means....and I'm tired. Off to bed.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

gregory said:


> It has NOTHING to do with getting to their new customers. Either you're a customer or your not.  You may need to restart. Do you get 0 on both tuners? Maybe one of your BBCs is bad.


I'm rebooting right now. I am a customer of D*. However, I still get the Searching for Signal in Satellite message on 499. Does that mean anything?


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

95 in central Iowa


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

91 El Cerrito, CA! Woo hoo!


----------



## Aramaea (Jul 13, 2007)

95 here in Alaska


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

dogs31 said:


> I'm rebooting right now. I am a customer of D*. However, I still get the Searching for Signal in Satellite message on 499. Does that mean anything?


That means that your BBC(s) are properly connected and working. You're (still) not supposed to see anything else on CH 499


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

OH yeahhh!!!!!!!!! D* owes me $100 if not more! I went outside with a flash light and did some tweaking!! I went from 50-60 to 90-95!!! I've got to say these dishes are so nice to tweak though. If anybody has signal issues not related to trees I'd suggest you tweak it little by little and see if you get any movement. Check elevation and then the next and the next. Do things little by little to see if your hurting or helping the signal.

edit I know it's night time but this might be your only chance to tweak before the Hd channels go live, but don't climb on a roof or anything dangerous.


----------



## bdwill (Jun 26, 2007)

Got a solid 98% signal in New Orleans!


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> OH yeahhh!!!!!!!!! D* owes me $100 if not more! I went outside with a flash light and did some tweaking!! I went from 50-60 to 90-95!!! I've got to say these dishes are so nice to tweak though. If anybody has signal issues not related to trees I'd suggest you tweak it little by little and see if you get any movement. Check elevation and then the next and the next. Do things little by little to see if your hurting or helping the signal.


Thats good, I did the same thing the other day when mine was in the 80's(now 99 on tp 11) but I installed my own dish so it was my fault in the first place


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

92 in Morgantown/Westover, WV


----------



## memory1 (Dec 3, 2006)

89 in Irvine, CA


----------



## khoyme (Jul 4, 2007)

98 on both tuners in the Twin Cities!


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

96 in Nebraska, GO HUSKERS!


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

dbmaven said:


> That means that your BBC(s) are properly connected and working. You're (still) not supposed to see anything else on CH 499


Now will I still need to realign my dish if I am still getting 0 or both tuners of my HR20 or am i GOOD TO GO!!!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

100 in ft lauderdale


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

mexican-bum said:


> Thats good, I did the same thing the other day when mine was in the 80's(now 99 on tp 11) but I installed my own dish so it was my fault in the first place


I'm sure I could have gone for 100 or something but I didn't know how the movement was affecting the other sats. I only had 103b tp11 and after I got it to the 90-95 rang I wanted to check the other sats. I was very happy to see ALL the SAT jumped in numbers nicely. I sure hope the installer doesn't have this as his standard setting otherwise hundreds of people in Southern IL have miss aligned dishes.


----------



## achildfromthe80s (Mar 15, 2007)

95 here in Delaware!


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

I got only 76 tonight in Oakland. Yesterday it was 83. Just two data points, but I don't like the trend line.


----------



## bkmkdtx1 (Aug 19, 2006)

94 both tuners in DFW


----------



## yardman1977 (Aug 29, 2007)

97 tuner 1 and 96 tuner 2 in chicagoland


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

93 here in Seattle...on both tuners...


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

79/77 here in Kansas City with absolutely no line-of-sight issues. I have somebody coming out to tweak it tomorrow. They were supposed to last year when they installed it. This one's on D*.


----------



## gpctexas (May 26, 2007)

Odessa, Texas 
96 signal


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

95 near Charlotte


----------



## Boleyc (Mar 5, 2007)

Only 69 near Portland, OR.


----------



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

83 in Birmingham, AL , it's kind of cloudy though.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

103B TP11
96 here in New Orleans


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

signal strength 98 across the river from the home of the Space Shuttle....


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

103(b)TP 11 
Tuner 1: 89
Tuner 2: 90
Los Angeles


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Is this going out to certain receivers? Or is this supposed to be going out to everybody? I am still getting 0 on TP 11. Help ASAP I have a HR20 700 and a H20.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

dogs31 said:


> Is this going out to certain receivers? Or is this supposed to be going out to everybody? I am still getting 0 on TP 11. Help ASAP I have a HR20 and a H20.


everyone should be getting a reading on TP11 103(b)


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> everyone should be getting a reading on TP11 103(b)


Do I need to realign my dish or what? I have BBCs connected correctly?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Signal strength 89 in northern NM


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

98 on TP 11 in RI


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

92 in Roseville (Sacramento Area), CA


----------



## Rasputin (Aug 31, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> I'm sure I could have gone for 100 or something but I didn't know how the movement was affecting the other sats. I only had 103b tp11 and after I got it to the 90-95 rang I wanted to check the other sats. I was very happy to see ALL the SAT jumped in numbers nicely. I sure hope the installer doesn't have this as his standard setting otherwise hundreds of people in Southern IL have miss aligned dishes.


Which adjustments did you tweek?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

96 tonight on both tuners under high thin clouds, just like Wednesday's test (it was crystal clear that whole day). 

As a certain Mod might say, "BRING IT!"


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

dogs31 said:


> Do I need to realign my dish or what? I have BBCs connected correctly?


First do a reboot, if that doesn't work... ya you probably will need to realign


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

oakwcj said:


> I got only 76 tonight in Oakland. Yesterday it was 83. Just two data points, but I don't like the trend line.


I'm seeing the exact same drop across the bay here in San Carlos...


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fairly steady at 95. But I noticed tuner 2 was fluctuating rapidly between 50, 75, 95 85, 95.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Solid 96 both tuners in St. Louis


----------



## lobofanina (Apr 14, 2007)

95 in Albuquerque, NM 87110


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

75 NW of DC


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Guys, Well I am not getting any signals on the signal meters not even the 0 its just showing the -- symbol on all the tps, what could be the problem? Anyhelp would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks

PS I am in So Cal


----------



## JRich (Sep 15, 2007)

Was 60-65, but now it's 85-89. Damn installer didn't do his job  Chandler, AZ.


----------



## wolverine1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

95% strong on both tuners.

Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

jsmith44 said:


> Hey Guys, Well I am not getting any signals on the signal meters not even the 0 its just showing the -- symbol on all the tps, what could be the problem? Anyhelp would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I've just learned that it is nothing to worry about because the new satellite is not supposed to be active until the 19th. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Rasputin said:


> Which adjustments did you tweek?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat


First the elevation and I got nowhere with that. Then I adjusted the nut with the numbers around it on the right side of the dish if your looking south from behind the dish. I went from 6 to 0 on it to get the better signal. I'm pretty sure it moved my dish to face east more. I'm sorry to sound like a noob but I've never worked on this dish. I've put up multple single,dual and triple LNB dished but this set up was completely different but was very easy with the new "levers". I might also need to point out I have the slimline.


----------



## Talonn (Jul 4, 2007)

SW Missouri
86%


----------



## khky19 (Mar 2, 2007)

95 on both tuners here near Irmo SC


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

94 in Northern Kentucky


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

97 here in south Texas


----------



## jdvzwia (Sep 14, 2007)

97 in blue grass iowa...and my first post as well


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

jsmith44 said:


> Hey Guys, Well I am not getting any signals on the signal meters not even the 0 its just showing the -- symbol on all the tps, what could be the problem? Anyhelp would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS I am in So Cal


Do you have the right hardware? Do you have the BBC connected? Do you have the new multiswitch? Do you have a h20 or hr20? If you know for certain it's not any one of those then your dish isn't aligned correctly. It could be bad BBC's as well. I'm betting you don't have the right multiswitch or you dish is miss aligned.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

36 in So. Cal
10 pm pacific time


----------



## fleadog99 (Jul 14, 2007)

I got 95%


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

10:09PM 91, both tuners on left coast (Bay Area)

10:13PM 0, both tuners


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

all zeros on all tp's at 10:15 pm pacific


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Signal is now gone as of about 12:10 a.m. Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Rasputin (Aug 31, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> First the elevation and I got nowhere with that. Then I adjusted the nut with the numbers around it on the right side of the dish if your looking south from behind the dish. I went from 6 to 0 on it to get the better signal. I'm pretty sure it moved my dish to face east more. I'm sorry to sound like a noob but I've never worked on this dish. I've put up multple single,dual and triple LNB dished but this set up was completely different but was very easy with the new "levers". I might also need to point out I have the slimline.


Yea, I have put up the others too but never worked on a 5 lnb. I thought I had the slimline too (that's what the installer told me) but after looking on D* website yesterday I noticed it is the older one but I imagine they both tweek about the same. I will try tomorrow to get my siginal up because it is only 73. Maybe D* will still be testing.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

I just had 27% in Los Angeles.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

They are definately futzing with this thing.

About an hour ago, 88%
About 10 minutes ago 74%
Now 56%

No weather about here.

EDIT: 2 minutes later gone.

After about a minute, back at 75%, and dropped slowly over a minute or so, back to 50%, then gone.

I wouldn't read to much into your current signal strengths.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> Do you have the right hardware? Do you have the BBC connected? Do you have the new multiswitch? Do you have a h20 or hr20? If you know for certain it's not any one of those then your dish isn't aligned correctly. It could be bad BBC's as well. I'm betting you don't have the right multiswitch or you dish is miss aligned.


Thanks for the reply,

I have a Hr20 - 700 and I get the searching for signal message on ch 499 so I think I have the BBC connected properly, I also have the multiswitch, and its just not 103b giving -- symbol its on all the sats 101 and 110 and 119 etc and oh I am able to watch my current programing just fine.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

jsmith44 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I have a Hr20 - 700 and I get the searching for signal message on ch 499 so I think I have the BBC connected properly, I also have the multiswitch, and its just not 103b giving -- symbol its on all the sats 101 and 110 and 199 etc


EDIT: misread your post, sorry.


----------



## teriden (Jan 4, 2007)

10:25PM PDT -- 95% Bay Area
10:27PM PDT -- 0%


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I got 38, 60, and now 0 all in about 5 mins


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

North Carolina H20-600

103b
TP 11

95% at 10:30pm
0 at 1:28am
93-95% at 1:30am


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I made a rough map of signal strengths from everyone here. Looks like most places are getting a good signal. There's only a few really low signals, probably misaligned dishes.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

LONG BEACH,CA
10:35pm
just went off again


----------



## ehamilton (Jun 8, 2007)

It seems like SoCal has some rough, low signals - I am at 52 in L.A.


----------



## cmwsatfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm pretty jacked up now that I finally get to see the signal for the first time!!! I get 95 on TP11 in extreme southern Louisiana.:hurah:


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I guess the next few days D* is going to be tweaking D10, I'm sure more TPs will be turned on as well. Hopefully by the start of next week (Monday), some channels pop up, with everything deployed by the 19th!


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I just went from 42 to 97, now I am watching it slowly decrease, at 82 now. This will go on for the next couple of days. Let the fun begin. 90+ now and rising.


----------



## wesv (Apr 30, 2007)

Has been showing 80 for a couple of hours. hampstead MD.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

turbrodude said:


> I just had 27% in Los Angeles.


Must be our location.
I get 36-38 on tp 11 here in Long Beach
All other sats read in the high 80"s and 90"s
what do you think


----------



## ~mudd (Jan 23, 2007)

95 on both tuners here for tp11 - southern NH


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

cforrest said:


> I guess the next few days D* is going to be tweaking D10, I'm sure more TPs will be turned on as well. Hopefully by the start of next week (Monday), some channels pop up, with everything deployed by the 19th!


Yep looks like allot of tweaking going on.. Mine went from 95 down to 58 now back up to 82%
here in Richmond VA...

Definatly dont go out and do anything to your dish right now...


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

jsmith44 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I have a Hr20 - 700 and I get the searching for signal message on ch 499 so I think I have the BBC connected properly, I also have the multiswitch, and its just not 103b giving -- symbol its on all the sats 101 and 110 and 119 etc and oh I am able to watch my current programing just fine.


I had that...reboot fixed it for me...


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

Mid-70s in Vegas


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

They are doing some major tweaking it appears because I went from 95 down to 0 then to 82 back to 95 and now 66..


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Back to 95 LOL, now dead...


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

SParker said:


> Back to 95 LOL, now dead...


yep here too... for the moment that is...


----------



## Bayou-7 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been getting 70-80 here in New Orleans, based on output from my HR-20. 
On the otherhand, my readings on 103(a), where I see my locals, are consistently at 67-69. I never have a problem with the reception of the locals; they seem to be as reliable as channels on 101 amd 110 where readings are in mid 90's.

People seem to be concerned about signal strengths on 103(b) that are in the 70's. Based on what I'm seeing on 103(a), would these 'low' strengths on 103(b) be much of a problem?


----------



## seminoles2425 (Dec 26, 2006)

98,95,89,82,75,71,69 were the readings I got in the last five minutes here in southeastern Virginia.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

about 58 here now and it keeps going back in forth to not acquired. Looks like 58 is the threshold for me.


----------



## cdavis0720 (Jun 25, 2006)

Was getting 96 earlier tonight. Currently using the signal meter I am bouncing between Not Acquired and 58 - 60 on Tuner 1 and nothing on Tuner 2


Carl


----------



## jesserulz233 (Feb 27, 2005)

i am getting ZEROS on the 103b....i have the BBC and I pass the test on channel 499....i have rebooted several times and still getting ZEROS!


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

Got signal in Valdosta, GA... 98% at one point....


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Z E R O
Guess they went home.


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

jesserulz233 said:


> i am getting ZEROS on the 103b....i have the BBC and I pass the test on channel 499....i have rebooted several times and still getting ZEROS!


stop rebooting.. everyone most likely right now has zeros... (at least for the moment)


----------



## jesserulz233 (Feb 27, 2005)

superfan1 said:


> stop rebooting.. everyone most likely right now has zeros... (at least for the moment)


im saying i havent seen the slightest hint of a signal on TP 11 yet....im in upstate SC


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

jesserulz233 said:


> im saying i havent seen the slightest hint of a signal on TP 11 yet....im in upstate SC


what screen are you testing on?


----------



## jesserulz233 (Feb 27, 2005)

superfan1 said:


> what screen are you testing on?


on the signal meters screen...i have an h20-600.....i put in on TP 11 and it just sits at ZERO


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Just checked. Mine is at 58 to 60 here in eastern Kansas. First signal I've seen on 103b!

COOL!


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

just a question
Where are they testing?
Are they in El Segundo? thanks


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I was at 77/79 earlier buty I'm back at zero. It did seem to take a while at T11 this time even though I received a zero.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

0 popped up to 54 at 1:27 slowly climbed to 69 then back to 54 then zero at 1:28
austin tx


----------



## stevenjr (Dec 22, 2006)

A whopping 43 here in San Diego


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

jesserulz233 said:


> im saying i havent seen the slightest hint of a signal on TP 11 yet....im in upstate SC


Well, I'm with you here in the Midlands. 0 signal here too.


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

was back up to the high of the day here of 95 then back to Zero...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm back to 0.. i had a 96 earlier on t11... but what i find interesting... is when i go to the signal levels... it flies through the first 10 zeros... then hangs up on 11 for a couple seconds.. then displays a zero and continues on through..


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

if you guys like this, you're gonna LOVE CSPAN HD!


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> i'm back to 0.. i had a 96 earlier on t11... but what i find interesting... is when i go to the signal levels... it flies through the first 10 zeros... then hangs up on 11 for a couple seconds.. then displays a zero and continues on through..


Also back at 0 on both tuners at 11:35 and at 77 on both at 11:41


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

99 @ Buffalo,NY 2:40AM East


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

91 at 2:44 am, 80 on tuner 2


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

think they are getting ready 6am saturday morning new hd


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Crazy. Just hopped on in Seattle and saw it drop from 95 down to 0 in about 10 seconds. Now from 0 to steady at 67 all on tp 11.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

gee hope this is no alien tracking us down


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Woohoo back to 95...


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

signal seams to be at full strength at 1:48 PM CT here 99%


----------



## sjsharky (Sep 4, 2007)

ok what is the redeeming social value of posting our singal values all day and night?


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

My HR20 is showing 59 and my H20 is a about 40


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

teebeebee1 said:


> if you guys like this, you're gonna LOVE CSPAN HD!


I seriously like allot of CSPAN. BTW check out this cpan vid :lol: BTW not all that family friendly and not for the faint of heart.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

sjsharky said:


> ok what is the redeeming social value of posting our singal values all day and night?


this might be directv's way to see how it is working for us:hurah:


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

sjsharky said:


> ok what is the redeeming social value of posting our singal values all day and night?


The same redeeming social value of queries questioning the posting of signal strengths...

We're bored on a Friday night let us play...


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

I got 68% when I first tuned in to tp11 now it has climbed to 91 and it is dropping again they must be tweaking it


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

I wonder if they will turn it on at midnight pacific time.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

looks like there going to do one transponder at a time.
TP11 could hold 8 to 10 Channels i believe.
this could be are first wave of HD


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Rankor said:


> I wonder if they will turn it on at midnight pacific time.


We can hope but signal strength seems to be bouncing around up here in Seattle to much. I hope I am wrong..


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

mammut said:


> We can hope but signal strength seems to be bouncing around up here in Seattle to much. I hope I am wrong..


same here signal bouce everyone is seeing this.
it is call level of power for them to put out.


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

What's amazing to me is they have this much control over the signal strength and we can see the amount dance around in real time while they adjust.


----------



## TheMerk (Nov 30, 2006)

I've only been watching the signal meter for about five minutes now, but it's gone as low as 54 and as high at 90 in that time!

BTW, I'm in SLC.

edit: it just went to 0.


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Back down to zero here. Maybe done for the night?

Spoke too soon. Back up...


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

mammut said:


> Back down to zero here. Maybe done for the night?


nope just lit up again


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

yes it is going from 0 to 100 in seconds .
maybe there playing ping pong


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

Or they want to drive us crazy


----------



## tomcat11 (Aug 5, 2006)

transponder 11 going from 60 to 94 up and down every couple minutes back to 0 then back on again...............1214 PDT off again.........


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

got 0's on 101 WHAT HELP

every sat is 0 things are really going nuts 
some channels 771


----------



## tomcat11 (Aug 5, 2006)

all sats strong here except 103b


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> got 0's on 101 WHAT HELP
> 
> every sat is 0 things are really going nuts
> some channels 771


Everything is ok here Eagle in SEA. You get your signal back?


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

maybe something to do with the ce tonight for hr20-700 lost tuner 1

scared me 
I found it
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98528&page=5


----------



## tomcat11 (Aug 5, 2006)

103b back on tp11 @57......................1225 0


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> maybe something to do with the ce tonight for hr20-700 lost tuner 1


Weird. I downloaded the CE too and haven't seen any issues other than bouncing on 103b tp11..

Maybe try a reboot?


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

mammut said:


> Weird. I downloaded the CE too and haven't seen any issues other than bouncing on 103b tp11..
> 
> Maybe try a reboot?


azarby 09-15-07 02:48 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One of my two HR20s came out of reset with one tuner disabled. A menu reset restored the HR20 to two tuner operation.

Bob


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

so i wonder why i was able to see a signal on 103b t11 earlier tonight... but it's been at zero every time i have checked it in the last few hours... but you guys are still seeing signal..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

is anyone seeing a signal right now?


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> so i wonder why i was able to see a signal on 103b t11 earlier tonight... but it's been at zero every time i have checked it in the last few hours... but you guys are still seeing signal..


If you have been just checking it every so often you probably missed the signal showing up. We have bee watching the signal meter and the signal is very intermittent. It will disappear for minutes then come back. Although I am thinking that they are done for the night now.


----------



## bslayton (Apr 21, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> is anyone seeing a signal right now?


No but I haven't seen it yet... If I leave it on test signal strength will it refresh it self or do I need to refresh it myself?

b.


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Rankor said:


> If you have been just checking it every so often you probably missed the signal showing up. We have bee watching the signal meter and the signal is very intermittent. It will disappear for minutes then come back. Although I am thinking that they are done for the night now.


I am thinking the same.

Thanks Directv RF engineers for all the late night work!!!


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

bslayton said:


> No but I haven't seen it yet... If I leave it on test signal strength will it refresh it self or do I need to refresh it myself?
> 
> b.


If you are on the Test Signal Strength screen rather than Signal Strength you can select tp11 and monitor that single tp rather than scanning through the whole list on 103b.


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

bslayton said:


> No but I haven't seen it yet... If I leave it on test signal strength will it refresh it self or do I need to refresh it myself?
> 
> b.


If you are talking about the screen that you have to manually put transponder 11 into, that has the bars on the screen it updates in real time. The screen with all the transponders on it does not.

and :welcome_s to the forums


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

mammut said:


> If you are on the Test Signal Strength screen rather than Signal Strength you can select tp11 and monitor that single tp rather than scanning through the whole list on 103b.


looking good thanks

bars up down like a YO YO:eek2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

still nothin... i'm watching the actual meter so if there is any activity i won't miss it... i guess they are done for the night...


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks like they're testing again. Back up with a 70 signal strength...

Guess they needed a late night snack break.

Hmmm. Went back to zero the second I posted this. Its all a big conspiracy I tell you...


----------



## bslayton (Apr 21, 2007)

Rankor said:


> If you are talking about the screen that you have to manually put transponder 11 into, that has the bars on the screen it updates in real time. The screen with all the transponders on it does not.
> 
> and :welcome_s to the forums


Thanks!

Well, I'm leaving it there and nothing...  On Channel 499 I'm getting searching for satellite and I tried resetting the box...

b.


----------



## bslayton (Apr 21, 2007)

bslayton said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well, I'm leaving it there and nothing...  On Channel 499 I'm getting searching for satellite and I tried resetting the box...
> 
> b.


Nevermind! Got it! Up to 96%



b.


----------



## phxphotog (Jun 28, 2007)

I just got a 72 in Phoenix, AZ. It has been bouncing around from 0 to the 70's. I still haven't seen the 90's that others have seen. Hopefully it will get better as time goes on.


----------



## seminoles2425 (Dec 26, 2006)

97 for the last 45 minutes in southeastern VA.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

95 here in Cleveland on Tr 11. Earlier this morning, it was fluctuating bewteen the high 60s and 95, but it has now stabilized at 95


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I've got a steady 100 on both tuners from Charleston, SC.

yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

98 on TS11 here in Palm Beach


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

The 16th ("or real close") is the date DIRECTV's spokesperson has said in the not too distant past as mentioned in the article. Also as mentioned in the comments DIRECTV is spending a bunch of cash on the Emmy party to coincide with the HD roll-out.

No one except DIRECTV knows for sure. But the satellite actually providing signal to peoples homes (just signals - not programming), the aforementioned DIRECTV comment, and the DIRECTV Emmy party this weekend all point towards more HD this weekend.


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

95 on TS11 here in Hampstead, MD


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

D10 is talkin to me...83 on TP11 in Milwaukee...


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Since I didnt post this the last time tp11 went live (3 days ago)...

97/96 on TP11 in Saint Louis


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

0 here, last night and this morning. Thanks for the great install Directech.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

A steady 88 on both tuners here in New Orleans....


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

91 in phoenix.


----------



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have an 88 in N.W. Missouri.


----------



## Bricktop (Aug 31, 2007)

80 in NJ


----------



## jackm (Apr 22, 2005)

At 6:48a...a 98% signal in the Adirondacks of Upstate NY - and its raining HARD !!


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Been a steady 96 for over an hour at West Wendover...110 miles west of Salt Lake City.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

67 this morning. Northwest Louisiana. Hope that's good enough.


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

95 at 0545hrs in Eau Claire,WI.:hurah:


----------



## pouterson (Jul 28, 2007)

78 here in Boston but it's raining.


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

103B on TP 11 is a solid 95 in Virginia!


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

103B TP 11 is 88 in moderate rain here in Rhode Island. Last night in clear skies it was 95.


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

96% @ 30.37N, -103.65W (Southwest Texas)


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

91% in Boston
8:08 AM Eastern


----------



## mrnygiants (Sep 12, 2006)

88 in Western Mass


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

93 with rain and overcast in RI.


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

Roanoke,VA DMA
1:30 this am 68
7:45 this am 97


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone get a signal on TP *12* last night/this morning??? A couple folks mentioned they briefly did last night.


----------



## macdawg (Mar 10, 2007)

88-90
Wash DC DMA


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

jackm said:


> At 6:48a...a 98% signal in the Adirondacks of Upstate NY - and its raining HARD !!


Raining hard in the Adirondacks? It's mostly cloudy with sun peeking through here on the coast of Lake Ontario. Have a steady 96 signal reading.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

TP11 reads 90 in the light rain and clouds in Southern, NH


----------



## bgilga (Jul 28, 2006)

92 on tp 11 here. Nothing on 12. I am in Scranton, PA.


----------



## left jeff (Jan 30, 2007)

85 in cloudy and cold st. louis.


----------



## sportshermit (Aug 22, 2007)

Mid 50s in NE Missouri. It has been consistantly there.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Update on my signal on TP11:

Wednesday-95

Last night- 80

This morning-85


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

95 in Tampa,FL on both tuners


----------



## drsmeister (Sep 29, 2006)

74 Tuner one
95 Tuner two


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

ChrisPC said:


> I made a rough map of signal strengths from everyone here. Looks like most places are getting a good signal. There's only a few really low signals, probably misaligned dishes.


Great map Chris.... But My location is missing. I know they are going to retire the Shuttle in 2010, but I did think the cape would disappear before then...


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Pegged at 100% here with no fluctuations at all.

Do I win the AU9 installer of the year award now?


----------



## nzone (Dec 14, 2006)

95 this morning when I checked


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

95 here on both tuners this morning


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

SledDog said:


> Great map Chris.... But My location is missing. I know they are going to retire the Shuttle in 2010, but I did think the cape would disappear before then...


Maybe thats because I posted my 97 on both tuners in the other thread!


----------



## al2 (Aug 27, 2007)

97% here in HBG, PA.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

77 in Ventura, CA


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

96 in Edmond OK...just north of Oklahoma City


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

94 in the DC DMA


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

95 here in South Texas. This was the first sighting for me this am.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Had an 80 here in Kansas City at 8:32 a.m. CST.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> Everyone who got a signal post.


None last night but it's here right now!!!!! With a 95


----------



## Madison Hawk (Jul 10, 2007)

98 on TP 11 in Madison, WI


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tuner 1 is zero! Tuner 2 is 88. Need to look into it ASAP!


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

103b transponder 11 @ 86 in central CO, all others zero


----------



## johern (Jan 18, 2007)

TP11 - 76 here in SE Louisiana


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

*34* 45 miles East of LA, SoCal.


----------



## stevendsnyder (Aug 25, 2004)

TP11 at 96 this morning. Also notices I have signal on 103(a) for most TP's.


----------



## minterca (Feb 14, 2007)

I.m getting 96 on both tuners on TP11.


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm getting nothing. I'm worried! I get the searching for signal on 499 with both tuners. I get signals on 103A but nothing on 103B. What's wrong?


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Just woke up. 73 in San Deigo.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

hdAddict said:


> I'm getting nothing. I'm worried! I get the searching for signal on 499 with both tuners. I get signals on 103A but nothing on 103B. What's wrong?


I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. I get a signal on spotbeams from nowhere near me on 103a but a really crappy signal to none at all on tp11 on 103b. I'm assuming it's an alignment issue but it does seem possible it's something else.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Sep 15, 2007)

100 on TP11 in Florida


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

box1: 91/94
box2: 95/96
lite 'em up


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

85-87% Cloudy and rainy here.


----------



## cmwsatfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Went to sleep at about 1 AM central time with a 96 signal, and still holding steady at 96 on my end.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

gb33 said:


> Tuner 1 is zero! Tuner 2 is 88. Need to look into it ASAP!


In the same boat except I am getting 75 on tuner2 and tuner one says not acquired. Any ideas?


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

85 both tuners


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

83 both tuners in Montrose, CO


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

gb33 said:


> Tuner 1 is zero! Tuner 2 is 88. Need to look into it ASAP!


Check your B-Band Converters.


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 23, 2007)

97 on tuner 1, 96 on tuner 2
Lake Charles, LA


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

"Word is" 85 on TP11 103(b) in Montreal with Cloudy/Rainy conditions.


----------



## slumkid (Jul 9, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> Everyone who got a signal post.


100% on both tuners - Ft Lauderdale


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

four0four404 said:


> 91 El Cerrito, CA! Woo hoo!


Both tuners holding steady at 92 - partly cloudy skies this AM.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

95% in College Station TX this morning with cloud overhead


----------



## dbhsatx (Jun 18, 2007)

97 in San Antonio, TX


----------



## bigbw (Jun 25, 2003)

103b tp11 = 93 in tucson az..


----------



## DanHo (Jun 14, 2007)

Both tuners still sitting at 96


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

94% in Cleveland OH currently on TP11

Edit: That was only on Tuner 1. Im getting 0 on Tuner 2 for TP 11. Going to try a reboot later and see if that fixes things.


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

gb33 said:


> Tuner 1 is zero! Tuner 2 is 88. Need to look into it ASAP!


Well I got the tuner one issue fixed, I had the OTA antenna signal mixed with a switch on one wire coming into to the BBC and that in turn going into tuner 1, so I disconnected the OTA and from the wire and fed the straight sat signal into the BBC and now I am getting 74 on both tuners. I dont know if you have this issue with yours or not but I hope this helps.


----------



## bigbw (Jun 25, 2003)

93 on tp11 in tucson az


----------



## htgguy (Sep 15, 2007)

70 on tp11 in Central MN.


----------



## tazzman169 (Mar 23, 2007)

I only have 56 in Boise,Idaho:eek2:


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

jsmith44 said:


> In the same boat except I am getting 75 on tuner2 and tuner one says not acquired. Any ideas?


Not yet. Thought for a secong it was a missing b-band converter but then I wouldn't be getting my locals on the 99 correct? I also have around 40-50 on 103a


----------



## markrubin (Jun 21, 2007)

87 in New Jersey


----------



## cohbraz (Nov 19, 2006)

90% here in the midlands of SC.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

Steady 78% in Kingston, WA (just NW of Seattle).


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

tp11 tuner1 85, tuner2 83 in austin, tx.


----------



## BillN96 (Mar 30, 2007)

94 in Salt Lake City, UT. (103b - 11)


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm getting a signal on TP11 w/103B but it's in the "daytime" here. Do I really need to wait until "tonight"


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

91 in Northern New Mexico


----------



## cekowalski (Aug 19, 2007)

88 in Denver, CO (103b/11 only). 

Weather here in Vegas is clear, but I don't think that's a factor (Slingbox). Weather in Denver is reported as overcast.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

55% in Chesapeake VA. Think I need to make a call or wait until launch??


----------



## bd3 (Jan 21, 2007)

92 here in Ky


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

85/84 when I checked last night.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am getting 97 now in Southern IL


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

benjaminmarle said:


> 55% in Chesapeake VA. Think I need to make a call or wait until launch??


I have 52% in Virginia Beach BUT I think we need a realignment. I wish they would keep this TP on so the installers can use it as a reference...


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

TP11 103(b) at *37-39%* 45 miles East of LA, SoCal.

This pisses me off, to no end. In the past year, since getting a HR20 and 5LNB, I've had at least six visits from techs to properly aim my dish, so I could get back my HD channels that had low (45-55) signal levels that would cause my HD programming to disappear or to shut off and on indiscriminately. Now, I have to go through all the BS of fighting with reps to get these idiots to come out here again, at not cost to me. They still haven't installed the damn dish properly since the beginning.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Guitar Hero,

I would wait for 103b to be turned on fully with channels coming from it before getting worked up about having to get techs at your place, yet again. Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but if it took 6 visits, then perhaps you may be correct.


----------



## hodag17 (Sep 14, 2006)

33% on TP11 in Northern WI - 
I do have a lot of rain fade on regular programming, maybe i'm in need of a realignment??


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

jsmith44 said:


> Well I got the tuner one issue fixed, I had the OTA antenna signal mixed with a switch on one wire coming into to the BBC and that in turn going into tuner 1, so I disconnected the OTA and from the wire and fed the straight sat signal into the BBC and now I am getting 74 on both tuners. I dont know if you have this issue with yours or not but I hope this helps.


OH CRUD! Thats right I do have my attic antenna diplexed into Line 1 coming from the attic. I have to have OTA because of no CBS here yet via sat. Darn it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

VARTV said:


> I have 52% in Virginia Beach BUT I think we need a realignment. I wish they would keep this TP on so the installers can use it as a reference...


VARTV, i am about 40 miles south of you and have readings of 98. Most likely an alignment issue as you suspect.


----------



## bigtiii (Sep 5, 2007)

1:30PM CST Bham Al.

98% on 11


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

96 ts11 2.:45pm asheville nc


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

concorde1 said:


> 96 ts11 2.:45pm asheville nc


concorde1, Welcome to DBSTalk


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

thanks tarheel! how's your weather aFTER the storm yesterday


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> VARTV, i am about 40 miles south of you and have readings of 98. Most likely an alignment issue as you suspect.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

concorde1 said:


> thanks tarheel! how's your weather aFTER the storm yesterday


Only got moderate rain early this morning. It is extremely dry here with the ground being like cement. 

Love the Asheville area and spend alot of summers in Cherokee, Gatlingburg and Pigeon Forge areas.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

VARTV said:


>


Did MasTech do your initial install?


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

avg 89 TS 11 Tuner #1 - fluctuating up and down from 88 to 92
91 TS 11 Tuner #2 - solid
Memphis, TN


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

I was at about 17% on tp11 this morning. Now it's up to 35%. I'm in NE Wisconsin.


----------



## concorde1 (May 26, 2007)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Only got moderate rain early this morning. It is extremely dry here with the ground being like cement.
> 
> Love the Asheville area and spend alot of summers in Cherokee, Gatlingburg and Pigeon Forge areas.


Yes this was the first rain in Asheville since 1Sept.........3.5"

97 on TS11 now.


----------



## arturo611 (Sep 8, 2007)

82 in los angeles


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Began with 72 and 1pm MST in Boise. Now after some dish tweaking I have 93 - much improved


----------



## jrgreg74 (Sep 13, 2007)

95 on tp11 at 1400 cdt


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Did MasTech do your initial install?


Dunno... The guy looked like a low class pimp...


----------



## Zyg (Sep 9, 2007)

Directv installer said that no way would I be able to get all the satellites.:nono2: 

He, of course, was wrong. :hurah: 

I installed the dish myself and am getting 96-97% TP11 Sat 103 (b) in the northern suburbs of Atlanta...!

-Zyg-


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Zyg said:


> Directv installer said that no way would I be able to get all the satellites.:nono2:
> 
> He, of course, was wrong. :hurah:
> 
> ...


I think that is there standard answer, I had to tell where to put the dish and they said it wouldn't work, but I get fine signals. Wonderful Mastec installers in Atl.


----------



## WRTBill (Dec 8, 2006)

got 97% on 11 in Columbus, Ohio

Just installed the Zinwell 16 port switch also and is working well with all satellite feeds


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Still getting a solid 90%, same as last night...


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

i am in vt. what does it mean if i finally get a 95 on t11 but only on tuner 2? this is finally the first sign of anything


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

gb33 said:


> OH CRUD! Thats right I do have my attic antenna diplexed into Line 1 coming from the attic. I have to have OTA because of no CBS here yet via sat. Darn it. Thanks for the reminder.


Alls well that ends well!!!


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

SticketFan,

I saw the same thing, if you go to the meters and look at it there you will see the signal on each tuner.


----------



## dtimm1020 (Dec 6, 2004)

I have [email protected] t11 @ 103b
north central indiana


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

"Tonight" has passed .. Let's try to keep things in the master thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98441


----------

